# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تفاوت دیپلم مجدد با طرح ترمیم معدل

## hasan44

سلام
کسی می دونه تفاوت دیپلم مجدد با طرح ترمیم معدل چیه؟

----------


## idealist

> سلام
> کسی می دونه تفاوت دیپلم مجدد با طرح ترمیم معدل چیه؟


*در دیپلم مجدد شما اساسا میری تو یه رشته دیگه دیپلم میگیری
ترمیم معدل همون ندروس دیپلم قبلی خودت رو از اول امتحان میدی و نمراتش رو ترمیم میکنی*

----------


## Nastaran74

این کلمه ترمیم منو یاد رژودرم میندازه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hasan44

> *در دیپلم مجدد شما اساسا میری تو یه رشته دیگه دیپلم میگیری
> ترمیم معدل همون ندروس دیپلم قبلی خودت رو از اول امتحان میدی و نمراتش رو ترمیم میکنی*


یعنی اگه من دیپلم تجربی داشته باشم دیگه نمی تونم امتحانات نهایی رشته تجربی را بدم؟؟؟

----------


## shaahin

> یعنی اگه من دیپلم تجربی داشته باشم دیگه نمی تونم امتحانات نهایی رشته تجربی را بدم؟؟؟



قبلا نمیتونستید ولی حالا با اجرا شدن طرح ترمیم چرا...

----------


## hasan44

> قبلا نمیتونستید ولی حالا با اجرا شدن طرح ترمیم چرا...


پس با دیپلم مجدد نمیشه در رشته خودت دوباره امتحان نهایی بدی....؟

----------


## shaahin

> پس با دیپلم مجدد نمیشه در رشته خودت دوباره امتحان نهایی بدی....؟


 نه ،تو دیپلم مجدد باید در یه رشته ای که توش دیپلم نگرفتی قبلا امتحان بدی ولی با طرح ترمیم اگه اجرا بشه !!!!!!! میشه...

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> کسی می دونه تفاوت دیپلم مجدد با طرح ترمیم معدل چیه؟


سلام 

دیپلم مجدد : یعنی شما باید در رشته ای به جزء رشته ای که دیپلم داری ، امتحان بدی و دیپلم جدید بگیری  :Yahoo (1): 

ترمیم معدل : یعنی شما همون دیپلمت رو که داری میری دوباره به صورت داوطلب آزاد امتحان نهایی میدی و نمره امتحان جدید جایگزین نمرات قبلی دیپلمتون میشه و دیپلم جدید برات صادر میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## newpath

سلام کدومش بنظرتون بهتره ( واس کنکور تجربی ) ؟ دیپ مجدد یا ترمیم .. من دیپلم ریاضیم .. میشه همه دروسی که نمره کامل نگرفتی امتحان بدی دیگه

----------

